# Draggable, Sortable und Gruppieren



## Tommy57 (30. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Plugin, womit ich wie bei Handies Elemente (Icons) per Drag & Drop sortieren und nach Bedarf auch zu einem Order zusammen legen kann, in dem ich ein Icon auf das andere lege.

Kennt jemand so ein Tool? Habe hier schon was, das fast perfekt ist. Es kann nur leider das zusammen legen nicht: gridstack.js

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## basti1012 (1. Mai 2018)

du suchst also ein Script was zb mehrere icons verschieben kannst .Die Icons sollen aber auch übereinander legbar sein und nicht wie in dein Beispiel nur nebeneinander ?
Was soll denn danach passieren wenn du zb alles verschoben hast? Sollen die neuen positionen gespeichert werden  oder soll nach einen Seiten reload alles wieder am Anfang liegen ?


----------



## Tommy57 (2. Mai 2018)

Hi basti1012, die neue Anordnung würde ich am Ende abspeichern. Das Ganze dient dem Sortieren, Vergrößern, Verkleinern, Hinzufügen und Löschen von einzelnen Modulen auf einer Webseite. Zusätzlich soll es die Möglichkeit geben, Module per Drag und Drop zu einem Slider zu kombinieren, wo man sie dann später durchblättern kann.

Gruß, Tommy


----------

